# انتبه لديك رسالة من يسوع



## النور الجديد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*انتبه لديك رسالة من يسوع*

*يسوع 

بيحبك انت كثير 

و بيحبك انتي كثير 

عارفين شو بحكي ؟؟؟؟ 

بيقول انا نفسي تستمتعوا معايا بحياتكم تعالوا في حضنى 

انا عنجد بحبكم 

انا عارف انكم تعبنين و بتفكروا في الف شيء 

بس لو تجوا لعندي وتسيبوا حياتكم انا راح اغير كل شئ 

راح أخلي حياتكم فيها سلام حقيقى 

انا الى خلقتكم و انا اعرف اغير فيكم و في ظروفكم 

تعالوا و انا اريحكم من تعبكم 

من كل ضيق و قلق 

انا عارف مشاعركم

زى ما عرفت اشق البحر راح اكون معاك و راح اعديك فى كل طرقك 

ماتحكي الموضوع هذا صغير مو مستاهل 

انا الله الخالق كل شئ 

انا للصغير و الكبير لما تدخلني في ادق تفاصيل حياتك حياتك كلها راح تتغير*
*
انا راح أعطيك من الحب مش راح تحتاج تشحد حب من اهل او اصحاب 

انا محب 

انا راح اعطيك  حبي 

انا راح اعطيك سلامى 

انا راح اعطيك  فرحى 

انا عارف انك الك وقت كبير مو فرحان بجد 

تعال راح أشيل عنك كل الاحمال و راح اريحك 

انا سفكت الدم علشنكم انت ثمنك في دم ثمين 

اوعك تشعر انك ما الك لازمه 

انا راح أعملك خطة حلوه لحياتك بس تعال 

ممكن نحكي مع بعض كل يوم شوي انا مشتاق الك 

تعال وخبرني عن حياتك انا بحب اسمعك 

و انا كمان راح احكي معك كل يوم من خلال  الكتاب المقدس 

تعال و ماراح تخسر 

انا بحبك *

*انت الك هدايا عندى كثيره بس تعال علشان تخدها 

الك وعود و مستقبل و حياه ابدية 

بس صدق و أمن فيا

انا مابدي كلام انا بدي قلوب 

لو مش عارف قول الي و انا راح اعطيك قوه بس المهم انك تكون بدك تيجي

انا بستنى فيك هلا تعال 

بحبك 

يسوع *​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااا على الرسالة الرائعة  النور الجديد

سلام ارب يسوع معك


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*االرساله وصلت *
*بشكرك علي الموضوع القيم *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اختنا الغاليه

موضوع فىى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النور الجديد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااا على الرسالة الرائعة النور الجديد
> 
> سلام ارب يسوع معك


 

*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي كليمو مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *االرساله وصلت *
> 
> *بشكرك علي الموضوع القيم *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أختي الغالية mero_engel مشكورة لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا اختنا الغاليه
> 
> موضوع فىى منتهى الروعه
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


 

*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي النهيسى مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## جارجيوس (11 نوفمبر 2009)

رساله بغاية الجمال يا النور 
الرب يسوع ينور حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا عالموضوع الرائع والمتميز​*


----------



## النور الجديد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> رساله بغاية الجمال يا النور ​
> 
> الرب يسوع ينور حياتك​


*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي نعمة الله مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد أنرت مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا عالموضوع الرائع والمتميز​*


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أختي rana 1981 مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اختى ((  النور الجديد  ))

اجمل رسالة وصلتنى 

بجد راااائع 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

غصن زيتون قال:


> اختى (( النور الجديد ))​
> 
> اجمل رسالة وصلتنى ​
> بجد راااائع ​
> ...


*سلام الرب معك

أخي غصن الزيتون مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد أنرت مصفحتي ويارب دائما تكون فرحان وسعيد على طول*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## sokr.bshay (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*كلام حلو كتير واشعر بة كتير بس مو بعرف صوت الرب هو اللى يكلمنى ولا صوت اخر قلى اخى كيف اعرف صوت الرب*


----------



## sokr.bshay (12 نوفمبر 2009)

هل من طريقة او صلاة اعرف بها صوت اللة اللى واذا كان فى موضوع كتير محيرنى والردود داخلى متناقدة ولة ردان من الانجيل كيف اعرفالاجابة الخاصة بى  الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## بنت كلوج (12 نوفمبر 2009)

:big29:ايه الجمال ده يانور دايما يسوع منور حياتك وكلماتك وخدمتك شكراااااااااا....ربنا يباركك


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

sokr.bshay قال:


> *كلام حلو كتير واشعر بة كتير بس مو بعرف صوت الرب هو اللى يكلمنى ولا صوت اخر قلى اخى كيف اعرف صوت الرب*


 

*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي sokr.bshay مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

sokr.bshay قال:


> *كلام حلو كتير واشعر بة كتير بس مو بعرف صوت الرب هو اللى يكلمنى ولا صوت اخر قلى اخى كيف اعرف صوت الرب*


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي وصديقي sokr. bshay الرب يكلمنى في كل وقت وفي كل ساعة عندما نصلي وعندما نجلس ونتحدث معه فهو يرانا في كل لحظة في حياتنا وهو يعلم ماذا نفعل فهو عارف وشايف ظروفنا قبل ما نتكلم او نحكي بيها *

*لنتحلى إذن بروح الريادة ولنكن على استعداد للتعلم وإليك بعض الأمور التي قد تساعدك: 
1. خصص وقتاً بصفة منتظمة للصلاة والشركة مع الرب.*​*
2. انتبه لما تسمع وهيأ جواً مناسباً لسماع صوت الله.

3. اطلب مشيئة الله أكثر من مشيئتك أنت.

4. اعلم أن الله يقود خطوة بعد الأخرى وأنه لا يعلن عن خطته بالكامل في البداية.

5. كن شاكراً.

6. كن منقاداً بالسلام والحكمة.​​​*

*أتمنى أنني قد اعطيتك الجواب الصح*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*
​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

sokr.bshay قال:


> هل من طريقة او صلاة اعرف بها صوت اللة اللى واذا كان فى موضوع كتير محيرنى والردود داخلى متناقدة ولة ردان من الانجيل كيف اعرفالاجابة الخاصة بى الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي Sokr.bshay مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*

*أقرأ في الانجيل المقدس مزمور رقم ( 29) سوف تجد الجواب والك بعض الخطوات يجب أن تقوم بها *

*لنتحلى إذن بروح الريادة ولنكن على استعداد للتعلم وإليك بعض الأمور التي قد تساعدك: 
1. خصص وقتاً بصفة منتظمة للصلاة والشركة مع الرب.
2. انتبه لما تسمع وهيأ جواً مناسباً لسماع صوت الله.
3. اطلب مشيئة الله أكثر من مشيئتك أنت.
4. اعلم أن الله يقود خطوة بعد الأخرى وأنه لا يعلن عن خطته بالكامل في البداية.
5. كن شاكراً.
6. كن منقاداً بالسلام والحكمة. *

*لك مني كل الاحترام *

*النور الجديد*
​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> :big29:ايه الجمال ده يانور دايما يسوع منور حياتك وكلماتك وخدمتك شكراااااااااا....ربنا يباركك


 

*سلام الرب معك*

*أختي بنت كلوج مشكورة لمرورك العطر فقد أنرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب *

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## yousteka (14 نوفمبر 2009)

رسالة حلوة خالص ومطمئنة اوووووووي
ميرسي ليكى كتير ياقمر
بجد موضوع رائع
ربنا معاكى دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> رسالة حلوة خالص ومطمئنة اوووووووي
> 
> ميرسي ليكى كتير ياقمر
> بجد موضوع رائع
> ...


 
*سلام الرب معك

أختي Yousteka مشكورة لمرورك العطر فقد أنرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب *

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## sokr.bshay (14 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكرة كتير على النصائح الحلوةولكن انا اعرف انى ينقصنى الحكمة كتيروانا اطلب من اللة دائما ان يعطينى الحكمة فأجد نفسى فى بعض المواقف حكيمة وافرح كثيرا ان اللة اعطانى هذة الحكمة واشكرة عليها وفى بعض المواقف الاخرى اجد نفسى ليست سوى جاهلةوغبية تضع نفسها فى مواقف شديدة الصعوبة وحدةاللةالذىيخرجنى  منها كماانى فى ازمةنفسية بسب موت زوجى المفاجئ واطفالى الصغار الذين يعانون من فقدةهم لابهم لذلك انا اشعر بعصبية غير طبيعية وتشويش كبير والشعور الشديد بالرغبة فى الموت لآرى زوجى الذى كنت اعتمد علية فى الكبيرة والصغيرة حتى انى كنت اتركة يفكر بدل عنى واشتياقى اليةوالذى لااستطيع الافصاح عنة لآن هذا غير مقبول امام الناس واعلم ان اللة لايتركنى ابدا فى كل امر حياتى


----------



## الأخت مايا (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ما اجمل هكذا رسالة
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## النور الجديد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

sokr.bshay قال:


> متشكرة كتير على النصائح الحلوةولكن انا اعرف انى ينقصنى الحكمة كتيروانا اطلب من اللة دائما ان يعطينى الحكمة فأجد نفسى فى بعض المواقف حكيمة وافرح كثيرا ان اللة اعطانى هذة الحكمة واشكرة عليها وفى بعض المواقف الاخرى اجد نفسى ليست سوى جاهلةوغبية تضع نفسها فى مواقف شديدة الصعوبة وحدةاللةالذىيخرجنى منها كماانى فى ازمةنفسية بسب موت زوجى المفاجئ واطفالى الصغار الذين يعانون من فقدةهم لابهم لذلك انا اشعر بعصبية غير طبيعية وتشويش كبير والشعور الشديد بالرغبة فى الموت لآرى زوجى الذى كنت اعتمد علية فى الكبيرة والصغيرة حتى انى كنت اتركة يفكر بدل عنى واشتياقى اليةوالذى لااستطيع الافصاح عنة لآن هذا غير مقبول امام الناس واعلم ان اللة لايتركنى ابدا فى كل امر حياتى


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*اختي الغالية اولا أود منك ان تقومي بتعديل معلوماتك من ذكر الى انثى*

*اختي ان الرب يسوع لان يتركك ابدا وهو يرى كل شيء ويعلم ما بداخلك وهو سوف يرسل لك اشخاص لكي يقوموا بمساعدتك بكل ما تحتاجين لاطفالك ويجب ان تصلي دائما لكي تكوني اقوى بايمانك وسوف يساعدك الرب*

*وأنا في خدمتك باي شيء تحتاجين له وانا سوف اضيفك الى قائمة الاصدقاء لكي نتحدث مع بعض  *

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> ما اجمل هكذا رسالة
> الله يبارك فيك


 
* سلام الرب معك*

*أختي الأخت مايا مشكورة لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب *

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (16 نوفمبر 2009)

رساله جميله جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------



## النور الجديد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> رساله جميله جدا ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​
> 
> سلام السيد المسيح​


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي *ava_kirolos_son *مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## sokr.bshay (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلاموالنعمة للنور الجديد اشكرك على الرد السريع ومعلش على التآخير بسب عطل عندى انا اعلم ان اللة معى فى كل خطوة واود ان احكى للك حلم معذى لى كانت لدى مشكلة وكنت اشعر انى وحيدة جدا وانى لن استطيع انجازها فصليت واخذت ابكى حتى نمت والدموع فى عينى واذ بى احلم انى اقف امام الصليب وعلية الرداء الارجوانى وهذا الصليب  ينزل دم منة فاخذت من هذا الدم ورسمت الصليب على راسىواخذ ابنى يكتب بالدم كلمة يسوع المسيح ثم وضعت يدى مرة اخرى عند الصليب فاذا بة ينزل خمر بدل الدم ففتحت عينى وانا ابتسم وعرفت ان موضوعى سوف يتم على خير وجة وبالفعل عندما ذهبت لاكمل موضوعى فقد انتهى بسرعة دائما اللة موجود مع المحتاجين*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (14 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## sokr.bshay (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*كلسنة وانتم طيبينانا نفسى حد يدلنى كيف اتعامل مع ابنى الذى تآثر بوفاة والدة واصبح اكثر عصبية و لايريد ان يذاكر ابداويضرب اختة باستمرار وحتى انة عندما يتعصب يضربنى انا ويشتم ويتعامل مع اى حد يعرفة بعنف ولكن رغم هذا فهو لايستطيع رد اى ضرب يتعرض لة من اى شخص داخل المدرسة كذالك لايشارك فى المدرسة اى احد الصحبية وليس لة اى اصحاب وانا عصبية بعض الشى فى التعامل معة ومع اختة بسب عدم تركيزة واهتمامة بالد راسة ارجو منكم الصلاة الشديدة من اجلى فانا اشعر بحزن وكآبة شديدة  لاحساسى انى بلا فادة لابنائى ولا استطيع مساعدتهم فى هذة المحنة:crying::94:*


----------



## النور الجديد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

sokr.bshay قال:


> *السلاموالنعمة للنور الجديد اشكرك على الرد السريع ومعلش على التآخير بسب عطل عندى انا اعلم ان اللة معى فى كل خطوة واود ان احكى للك حلم معذى لى كانت لدى مشكلة وكنت اشعر انى وحيدة جدا وانى لن استطيع انجازها فصليت واخذت ابكى حتى نمت والدموع فى عينى واذ بى احلم انى اقف امام الصليب وعلية الرداء الارجوانى وهذا الصليب ينزل دم منة فاخذت من هذا الدم ورسمت الصليب على راسىواخذ ابنى يكتب بالدم كلمة يسوع المسيح ثم وضعت يدى مرة اخرى عند الصليب فاذا بة ينزل خمر بدل الدم ففتحت عينى وانا ابتسم وعرفت ان موضوعى سوف يتم على خير وجة وبالفعل عندما ذهبت لاكمل موضوعى فقد انتهى بسرعة دائما اللة موجود مع المحتاجين*


 
*سلام الرب معك*

* اولا اود انا اعتذر عن التاخير في الرد عليكي بسبب ظروف العمل فان هذا الحلم بفعل جميل جدا والرب دائما وابدا معنا ونحن الان نستعد جميعا لعيد الميلاد المجيد ولولادة الرب يسوع في حياتنا والعيد هو بنسبة لي فرح وسعادة ومحبة ولادة الرب من جديد في حياتنا وليس فقط بالبس والهدايا انه يوم مجيد وفرح عظيم ولادة الرب يسوع في مذوذ صغير يارب ما اجملك فانت تولد كل يوم فينا ونجدد ايامنا ومحبتنا معك*

*أختي انا اريد منك دائما الصلاة ويجب ان تكوني قوية دائما وابدا وانا قد سجلت عدة مواضيع اتمنى أن تقرائيها واريد منك رد عليها في منبر القصص والعبره وهي ( خطاب الى بابا يسوع ، ورقة بيد الله) فهذ قصص وعبره جميلة اتمنى انا تنال اعجابك اختي وحبيبتتي*

*لك مني كل الحب والاشواق وربنا معك على طول*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

Dr Fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


 

*سلام الرب معك

**أخي *Dr. Fakhry *مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

sokr.bshay قال:


> *كلسنة وانتم طيبينانا نفسى حد يدلنى كيف اتعامل مع ابنى الذى تآثر بوفاة والدة واصبح اكثر عصبية و لايريد ان يذاكر ابداويضرب اختة باستمرار وحتى انة عندما يتعصب يضربنى انا ويشتم ويتعامل مع اى حد يعرفة بعنف ولكن رغم هذا فهو لايستطيع رد اى ضرب يتعرض لة من اى شخص داخل المدرسة كذالك لايشارك فى المدرسة اى احد الصحبية وليس لة اى اصحاب وانا عصبية بعض الشى فى التعامل معة ومع اختة بسب عدم تركيزة واهتمامة بالد راسة ارجو منكم الصلاة الشديدة من اجلى فانا اشعر بحزن وكآبة شديدة لاحساسى انى بلا فادة لابنائى ولا استطيع مساعدتهم فى هذة المحنة:crying::94:*


*سلام ومحبة الرب يسوع معك أختي *

*وانت بالف خير يارب وينعاد عليك العيد بالفرح والسعادة والحب والمحبة حبيبتتي*

*أختي بالنسبة لطفلك فانت الان يجب عليكي أن تمسكي زمام الامور وان تمسكي العصا من النصف لأنك انت هو الاب والام والخ والصديق والرفيق لاولادك بعد وفاة زوجك رحمها الله ويجب عليك ان تكوني قوي جدا لان هذا الوضع ليس بشئ السهل وأنا معك ولكن عدوانية الطفل بسبب فقده لابيه فانا سوف ارسل لك كيف تتعالمين بطريقة سليمة وصحيحة ولكن اريد منكي انت تكتبي لي عمر اطفالك وباي صف هو والان الخطوة الاولى يجب ان تكوني صديقة له وان تتفهمي ماذا يريد وان تعطيه الامان في الدنيا وانه هو الرجل لك وللبيت وسوف ازودك بمعلومات قيمة وانا اختي تعمل في مجال تربية الاطفال وحل المشاكل للاطفال وسوف اشرح لها بتفصيل وسوف اخبرك بكل ما هو جديد .*

*واتمنى ان تصلي وان تكوني قوية وسوف اصلي لك كل يوم ومن كل قلبي والرب يكون معك وينور حياتك حبيبتتي لك مني كل الحب *

*أختك  النور الجديد*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تأمل جميل يا النور 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodoz (17 ديسمبر 2009)

_ميرسى لييييكى مووووت 
بجد رسالة جميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------



## النور الجديد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تأمل جميل يا النور
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي وصديقي kokoman مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*
* انت دائما لك بصمة بكل مواضيعي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

dodoz قال:


> _ميرسى لييييكى مووووت ​_
> _بجد رسالة جميلة جدا_
> 
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أختي وصديقتي dodoz مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------

